# Saltwater bowfishing



## Phantom

Can you bow fish for flounder? I have seen some post on this and was recently at Bass Pro and the guy in the Archery section said that you cannot due to the the arrow having a barb? I read the book and it only really specifies the game fish and the exception for listed catfish. 


Any luck with PSE recurves for bow fishing? Seems fun and Im debating trying it.


----------



## bostonwhaler

the guy at basspro is full of it(like most of em') you can do it anytime you like....with recurve or compound...just like gigging the other way except you have a pretty good reach(well as long as you can hit em')


----------



## bowfishrp

Yep you certainly CAN bowfish for flounder! We do it all the time. There might be a rule about only one point on the arrow but I dont remember seeing that either.


----------



## boxhead

That is something your local possum cop can answer. But I think the it is not legal. no barbs can be used on gigs, but bowfishing is only legal for non game species and catfish. That is according the game book I got at walmart


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Yes but bow fishing is not Gigging. Read the book and take it for what it says. Bowfishing cannot be done for game species. Flounder is not a game species. Just make sure before you release that arrow it is legal size.


----------



## KillerShrimp

Ditto FS...


----------



## bigfish210

bowfishing for flounder is only legal in louisiana.


----------



## bowfishrp

Call the local Texas Game Warden and get this solved real quick!


----------



## Phantom

*Legal*

I called today and talked to Warden Elmore at the south 45 office and he said on page 33 of the annual rulings that it is legal to bow fish flounder. Flounder is NOT a gamefish per this reg. Also, it lists the equipment you can use.


----------



## bowfishrp

Thanks for straightening that out.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Simple as that.


----------

